# Major Foundation Problems - Cottage



## Anna1972 (Jul 3, 2006)

We recently purchased a cottage.  We knew there were foundation problems due to water infiltration (there was no surface water management to speak of).  We are planning to rectify the roof drainage by installing gutters and downspouts.  Also, regrading will need to be done to move rain water away from the house - what type of material I should use to fill in the extremely low spots (the previous owner dumped large quantities of mulch!!)?  Also, it seems as though the walls of the foundation were never attached to the floor slab, so that the walls have somewhat buckled at ground level and are shifting inwards (with no apparent signs of dammage to the slab floor). At some point, we will raise the cottage and properly remedy the situation.  In the interim, however, what is the best way of ensuring no further movement?  Is there some type of tie-back system I should employ?


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 3, 2006)

Steadying the walls will only be possible if the bottom plates are in good condition. You might drive 2x4 PT stakes around the outside to help keep the walls from spreading outward. Inside, you might try fastening cleats on the floor around the walls. A 1x2 or a 2x2 (also Pressure Treated) would be good. Fasten them with Tapcons or an equivalent. They are an anchorless screw that taps right into the concrete.

This will only be a temporary fix.


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 3, 2006)

Hello and Welcome Anna:
To address the finish grade around your house; first get rid of the compost because it only holds water for extended periods allowing it to freeze. That could very well be what is pushing your walls in. Fill the spaces back with top soil tamped in place and sloping away from the house for good drainage. Try to get a good stand of grass on this new dirt before winter, for more protection.
Glenn


----------

